# GTA 3 sixaxis problem



## KJSOARES2 (Aug 26, 2011)

I just bought a PS3 sixaxis controller to use with my TP to play gta 3, and everytime I use my controller it doesn't work very well. I followed the instructions for mapping the controller and in-game layout, following everything to the letter to set it up and the only thing that seems to work are the analog sticks. this really sucks because this really would have helped. any ideas anyone?


----------



## D4RkNIKON (Oct 24, 2011)

If you have the keyboard dock and you plug your PS3 controller in, it works plug and play flawlessly. I wish there was a way to remap the buttons tho because they aren't set up exactly the same way they were on consoles but you do get used to them quickly.


----------

